
Scrubadub PII from dirty dirty unstructured text - deanmalmgren
http://scrubadub.readthedocs.io/
======
dmason1434
Seems like it could be really useful for analyzing conversations between
customers and customer support teams. Most of the companies I've worked with
were too nervous to release that data because people are idiots and
accidentally type their SSNs and phone numbers into those messages.

